# Let's ZUMBA!



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2015)

This precious little girl suffers with a life-threatening bone marrow disease, Diamond Blackfan Anemia, instead of sheltering her, they have her doing Zumba...brought me a big morning smile.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 21, 2015)

Awww,what a sweetie!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2015)

ooooooh bless her little tiny self...I can't believe it...she's 6 but she's only the size of a 2 year old and she kept up step for step with those giant adults..and never forgot a move either ...all while she's so poorly....ooooh that just choked me up..what a little superstar..


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 21, 2015)

What a tough little punkin....Bless her and her courage and those who support her as well.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 21, 2015)

She's adorable!  Bless her heart.


----------

